# Musky scheduled to be stocked at East Fork Lake!



## Fishman

I heard through the grape vine this was true, but I decided to call the DNR and hear it from the horses mouth. Yes, it is true, the state is going to start a musky stocking program at East Fork Lake! Starting this fall, 1 fish will be stocked per acre, starting the lake off with about 1,900 fish. Personally I was glad to hear this, how about everyone else?


----------



## Bassnpro1

As long as the state has the resources to sustain all of these musky programs I say go for it. I would rather have seen Suageyes stocked personally, although with EF maybe most of them would have been washed out the dam. Another side benefit of this is that the EFLM is going to have a decent population of muskys roaming around to be caught as well as a few that make it to the LMR.


----------



## Fishman

Ya I was always curious as to why they never stocked saugeyes there with such an abundant population of crappie and shad the lake has.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish

I am an avid fisherman of the EFLMR and the past two years have been learning how to fish the lake....I do not have a boat but I have been doing quite well from the shore. I guess I am wondering what impact this will have on the other fish. I am not too knowledgeable in this area and would like to hear the pros and cons of this situation. Also, I know Cowan has a good muskie population, just wondering if anyone has ever caught a muskie out of EF. Thanks all.


----------



## Bassnpro1

the musky shouldn't have any effect of fish populations in the lake. Their diet will mainly consist of shad which EF is in no short supply of. The only impact I could see, and I'm really stretching this, is if a musky gets into a smaller pool on the EFLM and then it might cause a small decline in that pools numbers of fish. I highly doubt that is going to happen as the musky that get washed into the stream are going to be few and far between and they will not be trapped in a single pool in that stream.


----------



## saugeye_nut

could only wish they would stock saugeye at east fork. guess i will have to keep going to rocky fork or up north for eyes. its funny how they stock all the lake around columbus with eyes and the odnr offices. maybe someday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weatherby

Yes muskie will be stocked in East Fork. This was announced to us at the Muskie Summit with the DNR at the Ohio Muskie Show this past Saturday.

As for Cowan - it has been dropped from the muskie stocking program.


I knew there would be concerns about the effect on other fish species but I can tell you as can most of the muskie fishermen that fish Caesars, ALL fishing will improve. We regularly catch saugeye (some up to 27") on muskie lures as well as largemouth bass (5-6lbers).


----------



## creekwalker

I really have no experience or knowledge of the effect of introducing another species to a body of water, but logically it seems that there would be some impact at least on numbers of fish. Wouldn't the numbers of some fish species decline a little while the size increases for those caught?

Even the shad population will eventually decline...with or without the help of the Muskie's. Then they gotta eat something else.

And just so we're clear, I don't have an opinion one way or the other. I imagine if I get hooked into a decent sized Muskie, I'll be all for it  One positive impact I'd hope for is to reduce shad count and increase my catch count of Wipers! I've not had much luck there the last few years and I'm blaming it on the massive shad population 


CW


----------



## Mean Morone

I see nothing wrong with stocking musky in this lake. There is plenty of shad to go around. The trees and stumps in the creek arms should allow for good protection for the young and good ambush points for the adults. It should be as good a CC in my opinion. The draw back is the state is notorious for adding one specie and dropping another. I hope the hybrid striper program stays strong on this lake. We don't have any other lakes in SW Ohio that have a good population of hybrids. I am sad to hear the Cowan has been dropped from the musky stocking program. This lake has had musky for as long as I can remember. I feel bad for Tom Taylor because I know he has fought long and hard to keep them in the lake. I hope they increase the amount of saugeye stocked to compensate for the loss of musky. Maybe they will put hybrids in there. YEAH RIGHT! It has a spillway!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

With the Muskie's being stock in EF, has anyone confirmed the level of wiper stocking will continue at EF as well?
LMJ


----------



## crocodile

It is hard to tell what the effects of muskies will have. It is adding in another big predator. As for EFLMR I think if muskie got in there they would really knock down the numbers of fish. It is just a really small river. Is East Fork going to go away from the hybrid program. Ronnie


----------



## riverKing

sweet! EF will make for a good ski lake. as for the fish populations i have never seen any factual evidence that they effect the populations of any fish, so i dont think we have anything to worry about, plus the eflmr downstream would make for a cool place to cast for skis as well.
so how long until the crazies blame there inability to catch bass on the ski's?? the only downside to skis, the nuts come out of the woodwork


----------



## Perch

Muskienutz?


----------



## Steel Cranium

crocodile said:


> It is hard to tell what the effects of muskies will have. It is adding in another big predator. As for EFLMR I think if muskie got in there they would really knock down the numbers of fish. It is just a really small river. Is East Fork going to go away from the hybrid program. Ronnie


I wouldn't worry about the downstream fishery after the muskies are stocked. Todds Fork/Cowan Creek didn't seem to suffer much after the muskies were added to Cowan. Up north we have west branch, which has nice populations of muskies and some wipers/stripers. The stripers haven't been stocked for a long time, but some still show up. Cowan always seemed to be a rather small lake for muskies.


----------



## Fishman

riverKing said:


> so how long until the crazies blame there inability to catch bass on the ski's?? the only downside to skis, the nuts come out of the woodwork



lol I got a kick out of that, the irony is East Fork is already a "terrible" bass fishery. I presume it primarily to be the constant fluctuation of the lake during their spawning period, a personal friend of mine told me that in all the years he's being fishing "the fork," for 30 years or so, and can only remember 3 time's he saw bass beds, all of which were uninhabited. I'm quoting a man whom I've never had tell me a lie to my knowledge, and he fishes the lake 1 or 2 times a week during the fishing season, including the tournaments held on it. That being said, I'll find it halarious personally when guys start blaming the poor bass fishing on the musky.


I didn't ask about the wiper program, but would also like to know if it's going to continue. My guess would be no since the lake is so chocked full of shad.


----------



## Weatherby

This year will mark the 10th year muskie have been stocked in Caesars. There are times on that lake when there are literally millions of shad schooled up. I don't think you will have to worry about any other fish species if there are many shad as some have said.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

As for East fork being a 'terrible' bass fishery.....I dont seem to agree with that. My partner and I seem to do just fine on that lake. Got a couple pigs out of there last year and Caught a ton of fish


----------



## Fishman

I agree with you 1bad but there are definitally better bass fisheries in the state. You won't catch people traveling acrost the state to come fish it


----------



## Guest

It sickens me to hear that they are done stocking Muskies in Cowan. I caught my first Muskie ever last year at Cowan and have been hooked ever since. I know many people who will be very upset over this. ODNR!


----------



## catking

Any stocking of any species is a plus for that lake. I would have like to have seen blue cats heavly stocked , but I guess you cant have it all. This lake does have some good bassin , but it's not what I would call a "good" bass lake. When they dammed this lake back in 1978, they saif they were not going to stock it with anything . Then after they saw it was a faliure, they stocked hybrids. I still believe this lake fluctuates to much in the fall and spring to ever be decent in any kind of fishing. The cattin isn't bad at times, as well as carpin and bassin. But it still is a very hard lake to figure out. Very deep throughout, and spawn beds are constantly being screwed with (rising waters, and falling waters)....... My 2cents.... DA KING !!!


----------



## truck

I have all but gave up on EF except for crappies I also agree add more fish of any kind would be a plus !!!!


----------



## Katmandu

I can't imagine EF having trouble (or most Ohio lakes for that matter) supporting more predators...shad are so prolific and so many just plain die (uneaten) every year...why not let those "extras" stuff some musky bellies!!!! I seem to remember ODNR saying hybrids would continue to be stocked...muskies were just an addition. (course, those may just be the little voices in my head ) Hearing how well Caesar Creek is doing with musky and how similar it is to EF, I would think they will kick butt. Cowan's loss does stink, but at least they did not move them too far away and there will be more of them and in a lake without a horsepower limit. Just my two measly cents.


----------



## Fishman

catking said:


> Any stocking of any species is a plus for that lake. I would have like to have seen blue cats heavly stocked , but I guess you cant have it all. This lake does have some good bassin , but it's not what I would call a "good" bass lake. When they dammed this lake back in 1978, they saif they were not going to stock it with anything . Then after they saw it was a faliure, they stocked hybrids. I still believe this lake fluctuates to much in the fall and spring to ever be decent in any kind of fishing. The cattin isn't bad at times, as well as carpin and bassin. But it still is a very hard lake to figure out. Very deep throughout, and spawn beds are constantly being screwed with (rising waters, and falling waters)....... My 2cents.... DA KING !!!


*Holy heck the great catking speaks!!!*

Sure would be an interesting blue cat lake with the depths and shad populations. The few blue that are in there are nice, at least from what I've seen. Here's a picture of a 24# 4 oz fish I caught from the lake. Friends and I couldn't beleive it, and the two friends I was fishing with happened to work for the ODNR.. we all sat there kinda dumb founded when I caught it.










Good to see ya on the forums again Rick, hope life is treating ya well


----------



## Buffdaddyfish

Nice blue pic! I have heard of people catching them here, never have caught any myself.....yet! Just started serious catting last year too. (what a blast!) I have caught a few pigs out of this lake as well and caught some nice flats there last year. I also do very well in the river and had some great days with the WB and Wipers.....seemed like every cast was giving me a fish. I only fish this lake from shore and a few years ago did not catch anything....now I love this lake and I cannot wait to catch a nice muskie here!


----------



## smokeyjoe

wow here we go what is the reason? 
We cant get bass or other fish stocked most fishermen want...But we stock a fish you only catch in 10000 cast.good investment..This state makes more money off walleye and bass fishing than it will ever produce for musky..Want musky go to minnesota.. Ohio fishermen want BASS or WALLEYE/saugereye ect... that will be easier for more anglers to catch..The state needs to wake up !! AGAIN..It only satisfies the few...I know the guy running the strates fish stocking for this region is a bonehead.. He wont give a permit to stock BASS into a public body of water because he believes its not needed the money is coming from tours called adaopt a bass...Any body help !!!!!!


----------



## bassman1976

I agree with smokey joe musky suck i would also like to see bass stocking but that might make to much sense for the dnr to do


----------



## EmptyLivewell

I agree with 1badmtherfisher, went with him a couple of time last year and he really tore the bass up. Hope with can go out a couple of times this year.


----------



## big_b16

Smokeyjoe, if you want fish that are easy to catch go to a paylake. I'm hoping you didn't really mean all Ohio fishermen, when you said "Ohio fishermen...". I'm an Ohio fisherman and I could care less if there were any bass in a lake at all, of course the ones I catch are usually over 3 lbs and I cuss them for fouling my hooks. If you were a knowledgable fisherman you would know that "saugereye" is not a name of a fish. It appears you attempted to merge two fish species in your hasty diatribe. Since I had to read the rest of your rant, I'd like to know how you can qualify your remark, "I know the guy running the strates (sic) fish stocking for this region is a bonehead". Likely you're just trying to make your fruitless comments have some merit. I'd venture a guess that the individual you call a bonehead has more education and knowledge of fisheries biology/management than you, of course I could be wrong, but he is employed to do it. Nice post for the big #15.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish

I would like to see the Hybrid Striped Bass program continued and LMB being stocked in this lake would be excellent as well. I am not against Muskie at all though and just wanted to learn if it would have any impact on the resevoir. I have caught a multitude of species on the lake and even more out of the river and am not against any species being stocked as long as they will not harm the body of water they are going in to.


----------



## BITE-ME

Smokeyjoe - There are a lot more Musky fisherman in Ohio than you think. With the success of the musky at Caesar Creek, I've noticed that in the Spring, early Summer & Fall - Musky fishing boats make up about 20&#37; to 25% of the fishing traffic on CC.* If you ask me, pressure on the muskies at CC has gotten to high.* We are even drawing a lot of KY anglers North to CC.* When is the last time you heard of someone traveling to Ohio for it's inland Bass Fishing?* East Fork will be a great addition to the Southwest Ohio Musky waters and will provide CC with some much needed relief in about 4 or 5yrs.* What would be the value of stocking bass in Ohio when all you have to do is walk to the neighborhood pond, nearest stream or any other local body of water.* With the expansion of the Musky stocking program to SW Ohio, I have seen the number of local musky anglers expand as well. Why, because they now have the opportunity to persue the greatest of all freshwater gamefish, the "MUSKY". So... stop fishing for baitfish, go to the nearest Gander Mtn & get yourself a muskie rod and start fishing musky at CC so your prepared for that day in the near future when East Fork really turns on!

Later,
BITE-ME


----------



## Fishman

Well looks like this thread is getting derailed....


----------



## bassman1976

I called and talked to a game warden today he said the musky should feed on the shad more than any other fish that they will eat some other seicies but mainly shad so we willhave to see


----------



## Weatherby

As I said before, these very same concerns were raised when muskie were first stocked at Caesars Creek (and I'm sure probably everywhere else also). The fishing for ALL species has gotten better since muskie were introduced. I do not know if the muskie have anything to do with it or not.

We regularly catch largemouth, and saugeye on MUSKIE lures. I personally watched two "older" gentlemen catch 60 crappie and saugeye from one hole.

We fished the OGF bass outing at CC last year. If I remember correctly every team had fish to weigh in and there is a 15" size limit on bass at CC, there is no shortage of bass in that lake, but sometimes they are very hard to find and pattern.

Lets all keep an eye on EF and have this same discussion in 4-5 years.


----------



## riverKing

stocking black bass is not needed, and would probably have very low success.  stock fingerlings i dont think make a big difference in most places that already have astablished populations(fishman you work at jones right, any idea's??) i have read the reason black bass dont get stocked most of the time is that it just doesnt help. yes there are lots of bass fisherman in ohio but stocked muskie cannot effect them. oddly enough you left out what may truly be ohio's most popular game fish, the crappie. should we stock them too. the muskie are there as a benefit, they donnot suck, and you wont notice them unless you luck into one. also, why dont you go to minnesota, the bass fishing is probably better there.


----------



## Fishman

Riverking you're right stocking fingerlings usually fails because they get eatten, plain and simple. I think that the state stocks muskys that are about 10-12" inches which gives them a singlifically higher survival rate. Sounds like a fish stick to a flathead to me 

In all honetsly though, from the guys I've talked to who fish CC for both muskies and other fish, they've also said the same thing Weatherby is saying, the fishing is simply better... now if that's attributed to the muskys somehow.. who knows?

Muskys primarily eat soft rayed food items if I'm not mistaken, so the muskys should just love East Forks shad.


----------



## smokeyjoe

I don t think MUSKY suck lets set the statement correct, I do believe they have a place...COWAN LAKE , Rocky fork, Places that have been stocked for years. Anglers for other species outnumber Musky anglers easily 100 to one. Why is the state satisfying that 1? When was the last time the state stocked Bass, Walleye, Catfish or any standard species into a local resevoir..
Dont include trout that die in the summer, or the hybrids and your answer is NONE. As for you BITE ME it is obvious to all that the only fish for you is musky..And thats ok just fiqure out the place for it. Is it really good to have 20 boats on eastfork trolling around in between the skiers and wetbikes ..I believe we will all see in the next 4 or 5 yrs ..I hope it works and I hope it does eliminate some food and cause other fish to be eassier to catch.. I hope it is all good ...But the majority of fishermen cant get out into the lake in a boat to fish for these fish....stocking fish for the best use of most people should be the goal unless there is a management reason..Like elimination of shad? Stock more of the Hybrid already there..put the musky where it belongs. 
If said I wanted the state to stock CARP in Blank LAKE woukd that be OK? You know the CARP is one of the fastest growing segments of fishing? Should we do that and get fishermen from all over the world coming to Blank Lake to fish for CARP. Economics of fishing in ohio are on lake erie. Any place else it is for the locals plain and simple...


----------



## big_b16

smokeyjoe said:


> Anglers for other species outnumber Musky anglers easily 100 to one.


Any data for this, perhaps a comparison of percentages for all species of fish. I'd be interested to know.



smokeyjoe said:


> If said I wanted the state to stock CARP in Blank LAKE woukd that be OK?


No, they reproduce naturally. 



smokeyjoe said:


> You know the CARP is one of the fastest growing segments of fishing?


I didn't know this either, how do you quantify it? Any source of data? Using said data, I'd be interested what the fastest growing segment of fishing is, not just one of the fastest (let's just compare species found in Ohio for simplicitys sake). I'd venture a counter-arguement that any species with an increasing number of anglers would be in the "One of the fastest growing segments...". I'd further argue that there isn't a species with a decreasing number of anglers since those polled would be fishermen and not those who no longer fish and as such wouldn't participate in a survey. All interesting claims in their own right but being a bit of a numbers person, claims are worthless without reference material.



smokeyjoe said:


> Economics of fishing in ohio are on lake erie. Any place else it is for the locals plain and simple...


I'd venture a guess that professional guides on inland lakes will disagree with you on this not so plain and simple comment. Not to mention the mom & pop's bait stores (and bigger name retailers) around many lakes and reservoirs.


----------



## smokeyjoe

big_b16 said:


> Any data for this, perhaps a comparison of percentages for all species of fish. I'd be interested to know.
> 
> Simply amount of other available species should be enough.
> 
> 
> No, they reproduce naturally.
> So do musky unless they are hybrid tigers?
> If not why do we stock them that isnt a good investment..
> 
> 
> I didn't know this either, how do you quantify it? Any source of data? Using said data, I'd be interested what the fastest growing segment of fishing is, not just one of the fastest (let's just compare species found in Ohio for simplicitys sake). I'd venture a counter-arguement that any species with an increasing number of anglers would be in the "One of the fastest growing segments...". I'd further argue that there isn't a species with a decreasing number of anglers since those polled would be fishermen and not those who no longer fish and as such wouldn't participate in a survey. All interesting claims in their own right but being a bit of a numbers person, claims are worthless without reference material.
> 
> Try carp usa search on the web, Last year world championship tour held in the usa.
> Also many fishing stats can be found at the american fisheries society, ODNR financial info for ohio, american sportfishing association..There are many places to find valuable demographic information if numbers are what you wish.. Life experience and personal history should guide you.
> As far as information being interpretive it is I can chew up anything you want to put forth and "spin"...counter argue.. it just depends on what you/I want to hear.
> 
> 
> I'd venture a guess that professional guides on inland lakes will disagree with you on this not so plain and simple comment. Not to mention the mom & pop's bait stores (and bigger name retailers) around many lakes and reservoirs.


Most all of the mom and pops on the small inland lakes in ohio will tell you that the majority of their biz is from locals...withing 25 miles I believe places that sell liscense can quantify that for you..Yeah that really would be open to discussion to wouldnt it..
Well how about the small biz in those ares are dying off ? I know for a fact that since the inception of the BIG BOX sports store many mom and pops every where are gone...50 % decline in the last 15 years go to any inland lake in ohio and you MAY find a couple BAIT shops..that have your basic tackle for that areas species..but the tackle shops are all but gone...even at east fork the Boars head and Sherrys paylake are really all there is..Mostly BAIT...any way enjoy you research and hope we all learn something..

Show me guides on inland lakes in ohio and I will show you a fishing INSTRUCTOR.. Not a Guide


----------



## Fishman

I'm sure I'm not alone when I say this, the state probably knows what they are doing better than most of us. If you live on the east side of Cinci you have to drive quite a ways to find musky within reason. I'm not a musky fisherman, although I would love to add it to the list of fish I've caught, but I whole heartedly support them coming to East Fork!


----------



## big_b16

smokeyjoe said:


> I know for a fact that since the inception of the BIG BOX sports store many mom and pops every where are gone...50 % decline in the last 15 years ...


WOW...that's some great stuff. I did a google search for BIG BOX sports store and couldn't find one by name so I don't know when it's inception was. I'll follow where I think you are trying to go with this statement. According to wikipedia.com (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bass_Pro_Shops#History) Bass Pro was introduced in Branson in 1972. According to Gander Mtn's website (http://www.gandermountain.com/about/) it was created in Wilmot, WI in 1960. For the sake of completeness in this area Dick's Sporting Goods was "incepted" in New York in 1948 but started franchising in the 1990s (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick's_Sporting_Goods). From the dates, to you "BIG BOX" means "Dick's Sporting Goods" or maybe "Galyon's" before it was bought out. Regardless, the fact that large retailer creators have succeeded in business better than many small business owners shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone living in developed countries (of which the US is one). I'm not saying your comment is false, but I do find it pretty funny. It would take me way too much time to look for a way to add validity to your 50% in 15 years "fact".

I have come to enjoy the words that come after your statement: I know for a fact...

Have you ever heard of the comic named Donnie Baker...give a listen to the syndicated morning show "Bob and Tom" or go to their website at bobandtom.com and look into some of his skits. You might find an amazing parallel.


----------



## big_b16

Fishman, Brookville reservoir in Indiana has muskies, in fact I think it held the state record until a few years ago when a bigger one was taken from Webster. I haven't been there, but I don't think it is that far from east Cinci.


----------



## Guest

I support them stocking the Muskies in East Fork also. They are a wonderful game fish. Its just kind of crappy to just up and stop the stocking at Cowan though. I believe that they were doing very well in this lake, with a minimal amount going over the dam. I mean just by looking at the dam you can see how hard it is for a fish to pass over. It would have to be very very flooded to have any affect on the population of muskie in the main lake, if at all. I guess i just dont understand the DNR's reasoning behind this. But then again, I dont understand half the stuff they do.


----------



## Weatherby

One of the reasons behind the Cowan Lake decision was the fact that the DNR had very little reports of catches coming from Cowan. Of the reports they did receive there hadn't been a fish over 30" for several years.

This is the #1 reason everyone should report their catches. If you don't report them you stand the chance of loosing the stocking program at that lake.

The DNR has made it very easy to report them with the new online Muskie Angler Log.


----------



## Guest

Well thats very unfortunate, because I know there are many Muskies caught out of Cowan every year that are longer then 30". It's just a bad deal. And I have never even heard of the Angler Log in which you speak of.


----------



## smokeyjoe

big b 16
The comparison you make to big box sports gives me the clue that you really dont understand the business involved in the fishing industry. But then again if you say you could'nt find BIG BOX (giant retailer) 
well I could'nt find Mom & pops (independent retailer) you refer to by google either? Dah !!

I know for a fact is a correct statement , Selling fishing tackle across the country has been my business for the last 20 ish years. experience is the best teacher.. the independent is in decline big time !!


----------



## muskieseeker

The Muskie Angler Log is new this year. The old way of reporting them was to send in scale samples but the DNR said that the scale samples that they received from cowan were few and far between and that there were not any reported over 30" in many years.


----------



## Guest

Thats hard to believe. Maybe they were not reported but I personally know of a good number caught.


----------



## big_b16

smokeyjoe said:


> The comparison you make to big box sports gives me the clue that you really dont understand the business involved in the fishing industry.


I'm not in the fishing industry, and don't know understand what you consider it. Regardless, you've cleared my vision...I see now that only an uneducated person like me would make outlandish comparisons between large retailers and smaller independents. I'm sure glad someone out there has the business sense to not compare apples to oranges, or make comparisons between them. 


smokeyjoe said:


> I know for a fact that since the inception of the BIG BOX sports store many mom and pops every where are gone...50 % decline in the last 15 years ...


Couldn't find mom and pops on google...touche kind sir, my tail has lowered.

All kidding aside, I actually just saw you had posed other questions within a quote earlier. While there is limited muskie natural spawning, from what I've heard it isn't enough to sustain a population due to fluctuating reservoir levels during the spawning period. I've been told they even go through the motions and can be found in the usual spawning areas at the right time of the year. Clearfork is the cradle lake where muskie roe and milt is harvested, I lend credence to the fluctuating levels argument since Clearfork is also stalked even though the muskies are obviously trying to give it a go. Apparently it doesn't affect other species as much as it does the muskies...certainly not the carp...those buggers are like rabbits. I'm not saying it doesn't affect bass populations since I saw a post somewhere where there were plenty of bass beds empty, but they seem to be able to sustain the population on their own. I hope those dirty bass can leave the muskie's shad alone so they can grow big and strong...no just kidding, I figured that might get some feathers ruffled. Good luck in the fishing tackle industry.


----------



## Slabslayer

Hello all. It's been FOREVER since I've been on here. I'm glad I finally got back on. I'm not sure how I feel about muskie in East Fork. I am almost exclusively a crappie fisherman, and EF is really starting to come around the last couple years for good size slabs. A lot of guys will tell you otherwise, but if you fish it enough to know it, they are there in good numbers. I am a little concerned about the impact it will have on the crappie fishery. I'm no biologist and I hope the ones who made this decision took all factors into consideration before deciding to stock another predator. Muskie aren't predators that will only eat the shad, which there are more than enough of, but they will eat anything. I am obviously bias toward crappie, but if the addition of muskies doesn't hurt the crappie, then I look forward to another large game fish to chase. I myself would rather they, instead of adding another, would concentrate on making the lake the crappie lake it could be by putting a 9" or 10" limit on them and adding a daily creel. But that's not likely to happen.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish

Going back to Cowan.....I worked with a gentleman last year whose uncle runs the marina on Cowan. Anyway I also know a couple other guys who fish this area coupled with the guy I worked with and I have at least 2 sources of Muskie reports where each time I heard of muskies being 36" + and a couple over 40" + caught last year. I did not know you could list them on the DNR site but I will visit this site more often just so something like this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Muskyman

I fish for both Bass and Muskie. Muskie's prefer to eat a shad ( most Ohio lakes are shad based)sucker, creek chub or a perch before a Bass. 

Smokeyjoe....WOW, what can I say? Listen to big b16, you might learn something.

One more thing, MANY reorts of Muskie in Ohio waters floating dead with their throats slashed! Wonder who would do something like this? To whoever does something like this (I'm not accusing anyone here)
First, DON"T let me catch you
And second, Don't let the DNR catch you


----------



## Bassnpro1

Muskyman said:


> And second, Don't let the DNR catch you


I would never do anything like this, but what can the DNR do if it was a legal fish to keep. Could they give you a ticket for littering? Are musky allowed to be kept in Ohio? I am just wondering, if it was caught legally and allowed to be kept people could cut them up and use them for catfish bait if they wanted. It is sad that people are so uninformed though such as a few members have shown on this thread.


----------



## truck

Bassnpro1 said:


> I would never do anything like this, but what can the DNR do if it was a legal fish to keep. Could they give you a ticket for littering? Are musky allowed to be kept in Ohio? I am just wondering, if it was caught legally and allowed to be kept people could cut them up and use them for catfish bait if they wanted. It is sad that people are so uninformed though such as a few members have shown on this thread.


The ticket would not be for littering,it is called wanton waste.Any person who at any time takes any game bird, game animal, or fish other than baitfish and who intentionally leaves or abandons such bird, animal, or fish or an edible portion thereof resulting in wanton or needless waste or otherwise intentionally allows it or an edible portion thereof to be wantonly or needlessly wasted or fails to dispose thereof in a reasonable and sanitary manner In most states the fine can be up to $500.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Muskyman

Yes, Thanks Truck.


----------



## Weatherby

There was a man cited at Caesar Creek last year for killing two muskie in the same day.


----------



## Fishman

Was it because he kept two, or he killed both after catching them and just let them float?


----------



## Weatherby

Killed them and threw them on the bank.


----------



## big_b16

Chris, did you happen to witness the citation?


----------



## Weatherby

We were there but not close enough to see what took place. 

Let me tell you, word spread across that lake like wildfire.


----------



## Fishman

Heh I bet it did!


----------



## catking

Hey fishman !!! Been a long while buddy! Life has been as good as one can expect,and I'm looking forward to getting back out on the fishin trail this season.Hope everything is going well with you also. Life gets in the way at times, and wrecks plans, but it is nice hearing from very old friends like yourself ......East Fork is 10 minutes from my house, and I do wish the powers to be all the luck in the world. That is a very nice blue cat you have there, and I've seen bigger ones caught there. Muskie should do alright there, as most of the upper half of the lake is shallow now(Cloverlick and surrounding areas) Be interesting to see the progress.... Later all... DA KING !!!


----------



## mjgood

Muskie need to be 30" and the limit is 2 per day. I will bet they were too small...


----------



## Fishman

Rick, the same issue last year, plan on doing more fishing this year.


----------



## crappiedude

daily limit is 2, no minimum size limit unless site specific.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_limits.aspx


----------



## Weatherby

The 30" limit only applies to boundary waters.

The daily limit should be lowered to one effective June 1, 2008.


----------



## Fishman

Weatherby said:


> The daily limit should be lowered to one effective June 1, 2008.



I'm sorry, and I hate to sound like I'm starting a fiasco. But I think that number is even too high. Granted the idea of being able to catch 1 musky a day, every day is crazy. But say you could, thats serious over harvesting in my opinion. In most popular musky states, is this the rule? Or do they have slot lengths? Just curious is all


----------



## Bassnpro1

Fishman said:


> I'm sorry, and I hate to sound like I'm starting a fiasco. But I think that number is even too high. Granted the idea of being able to catch 1 musky a day, every day is crazy. But say you could, thats serious over harvesting in my opinion. In most popular musky states, is this the rule? Or do they have slot lengths? Just curious is all


I would think that most mucky fishermen would C&R. The limit of one is there for the opportunity to mount a fish, if you did not want to get a replica done. If someone could catch a musky a day they are probably knowledgable enough to practice C&R.


----------



## Fishman

Did some searching myself. I'm not a musky angler, although I would love to try sometime.... anyways I checked with Indianas website because I can remember hearing about the quality of the fishing at Webster and found this as the answer: "Indiana&#8217;s current 36-inch minimum length limit and one-fish-per-day bag limit prevents overharvest. Many muskie anglers practice catch and release, even with fish over three-feet-long." Seems okay to me, granted stricter laws would be better in my honest opinion. Regardless it still stops people from taking anything they catch.


----------



## Fishman

Right bassin' pro, I understand that almost all musky anglers practice catch and release and go with the decal look. But, what I'm getting at is protection of fishes up to 45"+. The real trophy fish (at least from what I understand 50 inches is the goal of any musky angler) that people might consider killing to mount if they were an average joe non-musky fisherman as myself (not that I would but just using that as a comparision ) would kill. Wow that was a long sentence


----------



## smokeyjoe

i hope they make it...And no one fishing/ trolling for them gets run over by a skier or jet ski...Good Luck


----------



## Fishman

haha, I don't think the lake is that bad, just in the no wake areas


----------



## smokeyjoe

i heard today a petition is being passed around to force the state not to stock these muskie? I did not see it ...and believe it or not would not sign it if I did !!!


----------



## Fishman

I HIGHLY doubt that is true..


----------



## Weatherby

A petition would not stop them from stocking.


----------



## bassman1976

yes there is a pet going around


----------



## robistro

I petition to stock with bass.


----------



## crittergitter

The ignorance in this thread is extremely perplexing. 

Chris, I think this thread is a fine example of why we need to do more to educate all fishermen about the FACTS in regard to muskies.

These fish are not going to eat your bass. 

These fish are not going to have an impact on the crappie population. Will they on a random occasion eat a small one? Possibly......which will not decimate the population.

Someone said, Cowan Lake is kind of small. I don't know as I have never seen it. If it's a small lake and there is "no way they are going over the dam" then maybe the lake has plenty and no longer needs to be stocked? However, I think it has more to do with what Chris explained. 

Bass don't need to be stocked since they spawn naturally. 

Oh, and I loved the comparison of Smokeyjoe to Donniebaker. That is spot on! 

If a lake has 8 billion shad in it, and you put a few hundred muskies in it, how many shad will the lake have left?????????? Give me a break!

There is no doom and gloom. Other species can coexist with the musky.

CG


----------



## Weatherby

For your reading pleasure:

http://www.muskymayhem.com/fishfacts.htm

http://www.lakevermilion.com/muskies/htmls/diets.html

http://www.tomdietz.com/articles.shtml



I will dig up more when I have time.


I don't know what more I can say than don't be so defensive, give it a chance. We went through this same thing at CC and now fishing is better than ever.


----------



## Weatherby

Why stock muskies?


1. Stocking muskies is ecologically safe. They will not overpopulate an environment because: 
a. when introduced into new waters, successful spawning of stocked muskies is rare. This fact is supported by research and decades of well-documented stocking information. Most of the muskies present are the survivors of stocking efforts. Fishing pressure and natural mortality deplete these numbers and periodic stocking is the only way to maintain the muskie fishery. 

b. even when muskies are stocked where natural populations are present, the reproductive success is generally not sufficient to maintain a fishable population under current and projected fishing pressures. Stocking of proper genetic strain of muskies is essential to develop and maintain the fishery. 

c. today the hybrid tiger has been introduced in many states. In addition a lesser number of states have introduced true muskellunge in their waters. Part of this enthusiasm for stocking muskies is their value as a predator. *By introducing muskies into waters over populated with suckers and rough fish, fisheries managers can control this population, thus reducing the biomass and allowing other species, including the muskies, to grow and maintain a more appropriate balance. *

2. Because stocking muskies can be beneficial to the entire fishery. 

a. Muskies represent effective utilization of the aquatic resource. When stocked at 8 to 12 inches, they will utilize any over abundance of under utilized food sources and are available to the fisherman in four or five years as 30 inch, 6 to 8 pound fish. 

b. Selective introduction of muskies to new bodies of water increases the availability of quality fishing, may reduce fishing pressure on other species and can reduce pressure on other existing muskie waters. 

c. It is well documented, that muskie fishing contributes to the economic health of a geographic region. Most muskie fishermen are very willing 
consumers and are an important factor in the tourism business. 

d. Muskies offer a mystique and expectation missing from most freshwater fisheries  the opportunity to catch a trophy of 40-to 50 inches 
weighing 30 to 50 pounds or more. 

In summary, fisheries managers are using current techniques for raising and stocking muskies, expanding the muskie range, responding to a demand for thrilling sport fishery. In addition they are using the muskie as a predator to control the rough fish, *thereby reducing the biomass to increase the size and habitat for all fish species.* Muskie stocking is a successful and a relatively inexpensive return to the angling public. Muskies are among the 
safest and most beneficial fish to stock.


----------



## BITE-ME

Good luck in getting the ODNR to stock bass... what would be the value in stocking bass when they are so successful in Ohio waters and you can catch them just about anywhere in the state. I'm not anti bass fishing - I actually fish for them quite a bit, but most of the time I prefer to challenge myself and go after big game. Sorry if you guys aren't good enough to catch them at EF.

Also, just saw a blurb on "North American Fisherman" about angler success rates. The study they did revealed that angler catch rates had less to do with wether or not the gamefish population was up or down, but had more to do with the amount of forage available to the fish. Water with to much forage = reduced success rates & water with less forage or more balanced = higher success rates. Muskies in EF can only help to bring the shad population into check and will improve the bass fishing.


----------



## Fishman

BITE-ME said:


> I actually fish for them quite a bit, but most of the time I prefer to challenge myself and go after big game. Sorry if you guys aren't good enough to catch them at EF.



Heh, I've read some pretty idiotic anti-musky post, but of all the offensive post people have made in this thread this one takes the cake. I'm neither a musky fisherman OR a bass fisherman. To me, the only "challenge" I see about catching a musky is the very small biomass they make up in any lake. I accept there are a lot of other factors, but by and large the most difficult obstacle to hop over is simply getting your lure to pass somewhere in the vacinity of these fish. Don't allow your specie specific elitism to cloud your post.....

If I were a musky fisherman I'de be offended to have people like you on my side.

Weatherby on the other hand as kept it as civil AND informative as possible, to which I say "two thumbs up!"


----------



## Guest

Good post Fishman, I agree..


----------



## bassattacker

never fished for muskies and probally wont ever specificly fish for them, but i think the info provided by some of the knowledgable persons in this topic do well to justify that they will not be the knife in the gut to other game fish in there, i have never fished EF before but have fished CC and although the bass are tough to catch the quality of fish u catch is better, sometimes it takes time and effort on our part as anglers to figure out what these fish want thats why we call it a sport, we cant just go out and bam a fish just magically appears on the line we have to work (play LOL) for the gratification that we receive from reeling in a fish. would i mind trying for muskies no, it would just be another fish that i would add to the list of fish ive caught and say that i have caught, more or less its that time of the year the cabin fever is at its end almost and its getting close so for me let them stock muskies cause im just a fisherman that likes to catch "fish".


----------

